# 30 Breeder



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Check out flame moss! I don't have any ... but I want some.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Flame moss is one of my favs, too. Fissidens fontanus and Zipper moss are two I plan on adding to my collection soon.

I currently have Java moss, Flame moss, Suesswassertang, Pellia, and Willow moss. I really like all of it but Java moss, which is always crazy invasive in my tanks.

www.Aquamoss.net is a good place to check out pics. Mine are all lousy since I don't have a macro setting on my camera, LOL

There's also some excellent moss pics and IDs on www.Killies.com, a site Andrew (AHill) recently referred me to. :biggrin:


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

here are a few pics...
I did a base layer of Schultz and then a few scoops of gravel. I figured I could always throw another few scoops in. I'm not set on the wood and rock placement but its a start...any suggestions?
substrate








driftwood








filled with rocks


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I did a little planting today...here are some pics...


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the look. You might want to try to add something thin and tall like some corkscrew vals, foxtail or Anacharis. I've always liked a few of those in my tanks. Overall though, very impressive. 

What type of fish are you planning?


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nic
no fish...just shrimp. The tank is only 12" tall...so thats about 8 3/4" of glass. 
I think I'm going to put Java Fern and Narrow Leaf Java Fern in as well...and I'm looking for Flame and Peacock moss.


----------



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

Man, those are some pretty Anubias. I think Anubias are nature's gift to low light people.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

A few updates...
A pillow sized bag of Narrow leaf Java Fern was added...and moss is on the way which will give me an excuse to post more pics soon.
*FULL TANK*



























my favorite plant... Anubias barteri nana "eyes"


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it  Though, the gravel size may be a bit large IMO


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice!

Are you planning on stocking anything besides shrimp?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks like it could be part of the amazon roud: 

seriously, it looks natural and great


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys...I love the feedback even if its stuff you don't like.

clwatkins10...I did think about the size but...it should all mix after a bit so I'm hoping it looks more "natural". I'm thinking about adding a finer gravel as well. 

Laura,
just shrimp for now...but I probably will hold off on everything for awhile just to let things settle. 
any other stocking suggestions...
maybe an Oscar?:hihi: I'd love to cram an oscar into a small tank...they only grow to the size of the tank...right?:icon_roll
just kidding...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well if you want the tank to primarily be a shrimp tank, that does somewhat limit your fish choices to the smallest of nano fish. I think a large school of nano fish would look fantastic in there.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very, very cool natural looking 'scape!  Well done!


----------



## dragonthoughts (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks nice. you could be an interior designer for fish.


----------

